# Hen or Rooster?



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Can anybody please tell me if this is a hen or rooster?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Sure looks like it to me.


I tried send message about oatmeal some reason it failed.
Turn out good my boys love it!
Thank you.
So hen or rooster? What do you think?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Rooster


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah probably definitely is the boss


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is he crowing? How old is he?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I'll say rooster. And handsome!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Rooster


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Rooster


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Gotta agree, Rooster


----------

